
Master's Degree or Startup? - jontonsoup
I'm currently on year 4 of a 5 year bs/ms program a prestigious university in CS. I can graduate now with just an undergraduate degree. I am also part of a startup that has the potential to get seed funding from angels and eventually VCs.<p>I'm wondering what is the value of finishing up my master's degree compared to graduating early and pursuing my startup. Obviously my choice is highly dependent on the success potential of the startup, but does anyone know the added value of a masters in cs?
======
ben1040
I initially planned to pursue an MS in computer science after undergrad, and
had gone so far as being accepted into a program, and attending classes for
nearly the entire first semester.

I bailed out at the first semester when I considered the opportunity cost
involved. I'd be spending an additional two years (or a little more, depending
on how much I could afford all at once) in a program that was 95% theory,
while missing out on two years of learning practical work through employment.

But, I think a 5 year BS/MS program is different. Finishing in five years even
with just a BS isn't out of the ordinary anymore these days. You haven't
graduated yet, so you still are 100% within the "in school" mindset. And it's
only a year out of your life instead of two.

I don't regret dropping out of the two year MS program, but I do regret not
having pursued the 5 year BS/MS package when I would have had the chance. I
would have gotten the additional education, but it would have cut that
opportunity cost in half.

------
keiferski
Go for the masters - it'll be harder to get it later, and if you put in the
work, benefits are guaranteed. A startup can go wrong in innumerable ways, so
don't get hung up on a particular one.

"Opportunities are like trains - there's always another one coming." - Richard
Branson

------
GFKjunior
I think you should stay in school. I never say that to anyone but 1 more year
at a good university will fly by, most american kids take 5 years for a
liberal arts degree at a state school. Like the other poster said, startups
come and go.

------
kellros
I agree - do your masters if you can afford to. People rarely get the chance
later in life to do intense studies when you got a full time job requiring
overtime, family and other responsibilities. In the end it's a better
investment that will benefit you for many years to come.

------
fersab
As others here are saying, finish it up.

I did the dropout thing from MS and it bugs me still to this day. And this is
even though i had/have successful startup path in my career...

------
djingel
You will get lots of opportunities in your life to create a business. You only
get one chance of getting your master's degree.

------
AznHisoka
do both at the same time. do the masters thing at night if there are night
classes, or on weekends. or just skip class when you can afford it, and just
go the assignments to get the degree.

------
mikeburrelljr
Finish-up your masters... You'll thank yourself later!

------
jontonsoup
Thanks guys! Seems like a pretty good consensus.

